# Sean May to undergo Microfracture Surgery



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

> Charlotte Bobcats forward Sean May will miss the season after deciding to undergo microfracture surgery on his troublesome right knee.
> 
> May, who saw two knee specialists this week, will have the surgery Tuesday in New York. Recovery time will take six to 12 months.
> 
> ...


LINK

Wow, I expected him to be out for awhile but never saw this. He's done he was such a great player when he could actually play.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

This is what I've been expecting all along.I've never heard of anyone dodging microfracture by walking around on crutches,although you can see the logic of trying what they tried.You lose a year to the surgery and the results of microfracture surgery have been very mixed.

It's exactly what I've been dreading all along.If May had been able to play we would have had at least one big man off the bench.I wasn't expecting anything from him,but now we know that we don't have anything.

I wonder what sort of shape Charles Oakley is in.I forgot what sort of job he took in our front office,but his decrepid old *** is probably better than anything we have on the bench except maybe Primoz (if he doesn't play as badly as he did last season)

May has almost certainly played his last game for the Cats.At least they aren't about to exercise an option for 2.66 million on a player who could only play 58 games out of a possible 246.I don't think there's any way he could play here next season if we don't take the option.Someone else will probably take him on at the minimum assuming he's ready to go at the start of next season.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

That really really sucks. I doubt he's ever the same.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Sucks. May's time in Charlotte has to be done after this. There wasn't much inside depth at all for the Cats and now this doesn't help one bit.


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Its been the story of his pro career thus far, unfortunately.

If Charlotte can ever remain healthy they can make some noise in the East.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Phew! We almost traded Boki for him.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Jizzy said:


> Phew! We almost traded Boki for him.


Still would have been a good move. May in a year is still much better than Nachbar.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Mateo said:


> Still would have been a good move. May in a year is still much better than Nachbar.



A healthy May? Sure. A May who's done for the season? No way.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

There was never any possibility of May getting traded.He needed microfracture surgery at the end of last season and they've spent the intervening time trying to avoid it by keeping him on crutches.

That trade rumor never made any sense because May was injured and he couldn't have passed a physical.In hindsight he obviously should have went ahead with the surgery last year,although he still would have missed the vast majority of this season.I suspect that he believed microfracture surgery would have ended his career,and that seems quite possible at this point.


----------



## Silent But Deadly (Aug 15, 2003)

So who starts in his place? Herrmann?


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

I'd go with Herrmann at the 4, but I think they'll move Wallace to the 4 and bring Carroll into the starting lineup as a 2.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

We weren't ever really depending on May to start it was just going to be a luxory since he's always been hurt but I would hope Herrmann starts. Vincent want's another 7 footer beside Okafor though so we'll probably see Brezec starting.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

> Prior to Wednesday’s game in Orlando, it was announced that Sean May underwent successful microfracture surgery on his right knee. Dr. David W. Altchek performed the procedure at the Sports Medicine and Shoulder facility at the Hospital of Special Surgery in New York City. May is expected to be on crutches for up to eight weeks. Full recovery likely will take six to 12 months, according to previously performed procedures such as this.


LINK


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

i thought okafor was six ten not seven foot? any how. sad story. i like may and your team. best wishes from a portland fan.


----------

